# Schwimmteich geplant



## Kathrin (19. Feb. 2012)

Ich verfolge schon einige Zeit die interessanten Beiträge in diesem Forum und habe mich nun entschlossen, jetzt einmal meine Planungen vorzustellen.
Zur Zeit  habe ich hier einen 20 Jahre alten kleinen Folienteich, mit den üblichen Fehlern (Folie am Rand usw.)


----------



## Kathrin (19. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Schwimmteich geplant*

Der Hund trinkt gern daraus. __ Frösche, Lurche und Ringelnattern fanden es bisher auch ganz nett. Die Vögel baden gern an der Badestelle.

 Für den Hund habe ich im Garten dann noch aus Folie eine Badegelegenheit geschaffen, die er aber nicht so toll fand.


----------



## Kathrin (19. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Schwimmteich geplant*

Nun wird das Grundstück erweitert und es ist Platz für mehr und neue Ideen.
Es soll nun ein Schwimmteich mit einem Regenerationsteich gebaut werden .
Der Schwimmteich soll ca. 11m x 6m (7m breit an der Einstiegsstelle) und zwischen 1,50 bis 1,80 m tief.

Vom Schwimmteich soll über den NG-Saugsammler das Wasser in den Renegerationsbereich fließen und am Ende über eine Pumpe als "Wasserfällchen" wieder zurück in den Schwimmteich gehen.

Ich hoffe, man kann auf meinen Skizzen etwas erkennen.


----------



## Kathrin (19. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Schwimmteich geplant*

Die  wahrscheinlich komisch anmutende Anordnung ist neben dem räumlichen Gegebenheiten vor allem der aktuellen Satzung (Außenbereich, da darf kein Schwimmteich hin) geschuldet.

Geplant ist für den Schwimmteich das Auslegen mit Vlies, dann 1mm Folie und wahrscheinlich Ufermatte. Wir sind am überlegen, ob wir den gesamten Schwimmteich vermörteln. Dazu hätte ich zwei Fragen: gibt es einen preisgünstigen Ersatz für die  (NG)-Verbundmatte - also ein Material, das auf die Folie kann (geklebt?) und dann dazu geeignet ist, den Zement/Mörtel zu halten?
Gibt es Probleme mit dem Zement, wenn er auswäscht (oder wie man das nennt) .Bindet er so ab, dass er nicht mehr mit dem Wasser reagiert?

Ich überlege, im Einstiegsbereich solche Mosaikfliesenmatten zu nutzen. Meine laienhafte Idee: diese Matten in den noch feuchten Zement/Mörtel zu drücken, so daß es ein natürlich aussehende  Fläche aus Steinen ergibt. Keine Ahnung, ob das so geht. Ob der Zement die Rolle des Fugenmörtels übernimmt oder muß man dann noch verfugen?

So, das wären die ersten Fragen, die mir derzeit durch den Kopf gehen.

Auf den angehängten Bilder ist der Teil des Gartens zu sehen, der für den Schwimmteich geopfert werden muß: die Weide und die Büsche müssen weg Ein Teil der Tannenhecke auch, dahinter gehts dann weiter mit der Regenerationsfläche.


----------



## Yogibubu (19. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Schwimmteich geplant*

Hi Kathrin,

nur so am Rande: ich finde Deinen „Hundeteich“ einfach idyllisch...

Viele Grüße

Andreas


----------



## Kurt (19. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Schwimmteich geplant*

Hallo Katrin,

es freut mich immer, wenn sich wieder jemand für den Bau eines Schwimmteichs entscheidet.   Dabei ist im Vorfeld sehr viel zu beachten und zu Planen.
Deine Zeichnungen sind schon mal ein guter Anfang dazu - ein paar Tipps als Anregung möchte ich gerne mitgeben: 

- die Abstufungen im Schwimmbereich sind m.M. nach zu großzügig in die Breite angelegt, dadurch wird die Schwimmbereichbreite sehr eingeengt - zu eng um zu 2. nebeneinander zu schwimmen - und man haut sich dabei immer wieder mal die Zehen an :-(    (die Zeichnungen sind leider nicht gut im Detail erkennbar).

-  die Umwälzung würde ich 2-fach machen a) den 'rundumdieUhr Skimmer-/Filtergrabenbetrieb'sehr stromsparend mit dem Luftheberprinzip (siehe Eigenbautechnik)  oder Mammutpumpe (Teichtechnik)  und b) Pumpe, Schöpfrad, Schöpfwerk für gelegentlichen Betrieb des Wasserfalls.

Ich wünsche dir auf alle Fälle viel Spaß beim Weiterplanen!

Schöne Grüße vom BOdensee
Kurt

www.teich-garten.at


----------



## Kathrin (20. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Schwimmteich geplant*



Yogibubu schrieb:


> Hi Kathrin,
> 
> nur so am Rande: ich finde Deinen „Hundeteich“ einfach idyllisch...
> 
> ...



Danke
Ich war da auch ganz gern  mit den Füßen drin.  In diesen Momenten und wenn man darin mal den Frosch jagen konnte, fand ihn mein Vierbeiner auch gar nicht so schlecht.  In den anderen Teich hatte sich sogar ein Labrador, der beim Nachbarn zu Gast, war mit einem Sprung über den  Zaun verirrt. War eine Überraschung: man geht mit seinem schwarzen Hund in den garten und da schwimmt schon ein schwarzer Hund im Teich (das Grundstück ist total umzäunt). Die Seerose hatte etwas gelitten, ansonsten  ist aber auch wohl dieser Teich einigermaßen hundetauglich.


----------



## Kathrin (20. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Schwimmteich geplant*



Kurt schrieb:


> Hallo Katrin,
> 
> es freut mich immer, wenn sich wieder jemand für den Bau eines Schwimmteichs entscheidet.   Dabei ist im Vorfeld sehr viel zu beachten und zu Planen.
> Deine Zeichnungen sind schon mal ein guter Anfang dazu - ein paar Tipps als Anregung möchte ich gerne mitgeben:
> ...



Hallo und danke für die Antwort und die Tipps.
Du hast schon recht, die Abstufungen nehmen viel Platz. Der Gedanke dahinter: mein Hund geht (bislang)  nur bis zum Bauch ins Wasser. Er steht also gern am Rand und mit den Vorderpfoten auf der ersten Stufe. Die Erfahrung mit den anderen Teichen hat gezeigt, dass er gern am Rand steht und dann sein Spielzeug reinschmeisst und wieder mit den Pfoten rausfischt. Wer es mal sehen möchte: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=idjAr2LL3Rk&list=UUz5XO58FZimlzvYvBemTVCw&index=29&feature=plcp Wir hoffen, dass er mit seinen über 6 Jahren vielleicht noch mit dem Schwimmen anfängt, wenn er sieht, dass wir das in dem Teich auch machen. Dann kann er sich nämlich auch seine Bälle, die abdriften, selbst rausholen. ..
Ich werde aber noch einmal prüfen, ob ich die zweite Abstufung nicht schmaler machen kann. Wir haben hier allerdings Sand- bis Kiesboden und ich hatte die Befürchtung, dass das vielleicht nicht so stabil ist.

Der Umwälzungsvorschlag klingt sehr interessant - könntest Du da näher drauf eingehen? Ich habe eine vage Ahnung, was gemeint ist, aber keine Idee, wie man das umsetzen könnte.


----------



## Werner W (20. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Schwimmteich geplant*

Hallo Kathrin,
schön dass du auch einen Schwimmteich bauen willst. Da du ähnliche Vorstellungen hast wie wir vor ca. einem Jahr und auch planst zumindest teilweise mit NG zu bauen, kann dir unser Teichbau vielleicht ein wenig weiter helfen. Wir haben den kompl. Teich gemörtelt. Dies würde ich dir wegen der Benutzung durch euren Vierbeiner zum Schutz der Folie auch empfehlen. Wir hatten uns auch nach anderen Verbundmatten umgesehen, allerdings keine wirkliche Alternative zur NG-Matte gefunden, wenn gleichwertig war der Preis auch ähnlich. Den Mörtel haben wir mit weißem Zement(grauer Zement schluckt zu sehr die Farbe) und NG-Farbe angemischt. Eine Reaktion mit dem Teichwasser konnten wir bisher nicht feststellen, die Wasserwerte waren immer sehr gut. Die Stufen würde ich auch schmaler gestalten, wenn du den Teich mörtelst, wird das stabil genug und du behältst viel Platz zum Schwimmen. Vielleicht beim Eingangsbereich für den Hund etwas flacher bauen. Fliesen könnten unter Wasser allerdings sehr glatt werden. Wir haben für die Eingangstreppe raue Granitplatten verwendet. Lange Erfahrungen fehlen dazu allerdings noch.
Viel Spaß beim weiteren Planen und Bauen, halte uns auf dem Laufenden.
Grüße
Werner

Unser Projekt:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/34370


----------



## Kathrin (20. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Schwimmteich geplant*

Hallo Werner

Danke für die Antwort. Dein Teichprojekt hatte ich mir schon einige Male angesehen - beeindruckend
Den Einstiegsbereich wollte ich recht flach abfallend gestalten. Zum einen für den Nichtschwimmer-Hund, dann auch aus Bequemlichkeit oder wenn man nur die Füße kühlen möchte.
Die Abstufungen an den Seiten werde ich in den nächsten Tagen noch einmal überarbeiten.
Heute habe ich erfahren, dass ein Baggerfahrer aus dem Ort  wohl die Erdarbeiten übernehmen könnte. Er will sich in den nächsten Tagen melden. Mal sehen,  an welchen Preis er denkt.:beten


----------



## Digicat (21. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Schwimmteich geplant*

Servus Kathrin

Ich würde die Stufen, wie Kurt auch schon angemerkt, nicht so breit machen.

Da du ja einen eigenen Regenerationsteich (wenn ich die Szizze richtig interpretiere) anlegst, braucht der ST (SchwimmTeich) diesen Part nicht zu erfüllen und du kannst schöne Zierpflanzen am Teichrand (=Sumpf/Seichtwasserzone) einsetzen. Für eventuelle Seerosen würde ich tiefer kleine Podeste vorsehen.

Also du brauchst nur diese Seichtwasserzone (-10cm, mit Substrat -20 bis -25cm tief) und von variabler Breite, wegen deinem Hund. Würde sie aber nicht breiter für den Hund als 50cm ausführen und diesen Bereich unbedingt, wegen der Hundekrallen, vermörteln.


Nach dieser Seichtzone würde ich das Ufer, je nach Beschaffenheit des Untergrundes, senkrecht abfallend ausführen. Dadurch gewinnst du

Wasservolumen (trägt zur Stabilität der Wasserqualität bei)
mehr Breite zum schwimmen (





			
				Kurt schrieb:
			
		

> zu eng um zu 2. nebeneinander zu schwimmen - und man haut sich dabei immer wieder mal die Zehen an


)

Bin schon auf deinen weiter Planungs- und Baufortschritt gespannt ...


----------



## Kurt (22. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Schwimmteich geplant*

Hallo Kathrín,

habe mal kurz meine Vorstellung vom Filtergraben grob-'gezeichnet' - und hoffe, du kannst dir was darunter vorstellen.
Soweit ich das Luftheberprinzip verstanden habe, kann man die Steighöhe vergrößern, wenn das Rohr möglichst tief nach unten reicht.  Auch wenn du nicht grad einen Wasserfall damit betreiben kannst, aber es ist sicher auch vorteilhaft, wenn man mit Wasserstandsschwankungen rechnen muß.
Die lieben Kollegen im Forum sind da ja immer noch am tüfteln, was man alles aus dem Prinzip rausholen kann.
Und von der Fachliteratur wird auch berichtet, daß in der Schweiz eine UNI dran ist, die Grenzen des Systems zu erforschen. 

Schöne Grüße vom BOdensee
Kurt


----------



## Kathrin (3. März 2012)

*AW: Schwimmteich geplant*

Danke für Eure Antworten.
Ich habe  die Entwürfe noch einmal überarbeitet.


----------



## Kathrin (3. März 2012)

*AW: Schwimmteich geplant*

Ich abe gerstern diese Entwürfe an naturagrat geschickt und gefragt, ob es so funktionieren würde.
Die Antwort hat mich doch überrascht:
 "der Filtergraben wird so nicht funktionieren. Bei der Teichgröße von ca. 11 x 6m sollte der Filtergraben gut 10 x 3m groß und möglichst langgestreckt sein, also so wie in unseren Vorschlägen. "
Der Schwimmteich hat ca  63 m² Oberfläche, der Regenerationsbereich  fast 50 m².  Die Anordnung   auf einem relativ schmalem  Stück ist der Grundstücksanordnung  geschuldet.

Ich hielt die Regenerationsfläche schon für recht groß


----------



## Annett (3. März 2012)

*AW: Schwimmteich geplant*

Hallo Kathrin.

Falls Du das Baumaterial von NG beziehen willst, dann könntest Du Dir von ihnen auch eine Planung/Vorschläge machen lassen. Die Kosten dafür werden dann beim Kauf der Folie verrechnet (so war es zumindest "früher").
Kann man ja vorher erfragen...


----------



## thomas2 (4. März 2012)

*AW: Schwimmteich geplant*

Hallo Kathrin,

habe auch mit Naturagart meinen ersten Teich gebaut.
Heute würde ich das nicht mehr machen. Wenn Du einen Schwimmteich planst, würde ich mir mal
Andrè von www.teichbau-koi.de zur Hilfe nehmen. Er hat viel Sachverstand und faire Preise. Er arbeitet
Bundesweit. 

Du gibst viel Geld aus und daher muss es nachher auch über Jahre funktionieren ohne das Du nachher eine Güllegrube hast.

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Werner W (5. März 2012)

*AW: Schwimmteich geplant*



thomas2 schrieb:


> Hallo Kathrin,
> 
> habe auch mit Naturagart meinen ersten Teich gebaut.
> Heute würde ich das nicht mehr machen. Wenn Du einen Schwimmteich planst, würde ich mir mal
> ...



Hallo Thomas,
was für einen Teich hast du denn gebaut und welche Erfahrungen hast du damit gemacht?
Hilfreich wären ein paar Bilder deines Teiches, damit man sich überhaupt ein Bild machen kann wo von du sprichst. Einfach pauschal zu sagen, "das würde ich nicht machen"  halte ich für fahrlässig. Kenne Leute die mit NG gebaut haben und sehr zufrieden sind. Auch wir haben letztes Jahr nach diesem Prinzip gebaut. Bisher ist alles so eingetreten wie es geplant wurde. Bisher nur wenig Algen im Pflanzengraben, im Schwimmbereich nur eine dünne Sedimentschicht am Boden. Von Güllegrube kann überhaupt keine Rede sein. Ich glaube es kommt wirklich darauf an, dass man sich ausführlich bis ins Detail mit der Sache beschäftigt und sich dann auch an die Plangungen hält. Sicher muß die Zeit zeigen ob dieser Zustand so anhält, bisher sind wir jedenfall sehr zufrieden. 
Preise für unser Material haben wir wegen der Menge viel verglichen. Es stellte sich aber heraus, dass überall für etwa gleiche Qualität auch ein ähnlicher Preis genommen wurden. Da ist es schon von Vorteil, wenn man die Planung und die Unterstützung während der Bauphase dazu bekommt.

Hallo Kathrin,
wie Anett schon sagt, würde ich mir erst mal Vorschläge passend zu deiner Fläche machen lassen. Danach kannst du immer noch Änderungen daran vornehmen und neu ausarbeiten lasssen. In den Anleitungen zu den Schwimmteichen habe ich immer gelesen, dass die Fläche des Pflanzengrabens in etwa 20 - 35 % des Schwimmbereichs haben sollte.

Grüße
Werner

Uners Teichprojekt:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/34370


----------



## thomas2 (6. März 2012)

*AW: Schwimmteich geplant*

Hallo Werner,

ich kann leider keine Bilder mehr zur Verfügung stellen, da mir die Festplatte kaputt gegangen ist.
Ich habe nicht geschrieben, das NG schlecht oder schlechte Qualität bietet, sondern, dass ich es so heute nicht mehr machen würde!

Und wenn Du die Preise verglichen hast, verstehe ich nicht, dass diese Marktüblich für Dich sind.
Vergleiche eine einfache V2A Schelle.

Nun zurück zu meinem Teich. Ich habe die grüne Folie gekauft, das 1000 Vlies, die Ufermatte
und einen Biotec 5 mit Pumpe von Oase und Pflanzen. Flächengröße ca. 23 qm. Preis weit über 1.000 Euro.

Die Folie habe ich in einem Stück schön gefaltet eingelegt. Das ist nicht gut da sich 
in den Falten viel Dreck ansammelt und die Knickstellen sichtbar sind obwohl ich noch die teure 
Flüssigfolie zur Hilfe genommen habe. Der Ufergraben saugte im Sommer extrem viel Wasser aus dem Teich und Sedimente spülten bei Regen von der Ufermatte in den Teich.

Ich habe damals mit dem Koihobby begonnen und schnell feststellen müssen, dass diese Bauweise nicht für Koi geeignet ist.

Mit einem Schwimmteich verhält es sich ähnlich. Frage an Dich: " Was sollen die Stufen bewirken?" Wie saugst Du den Boden ab?
Du schreibst nach einem Jahr eine dünne Sedimentschicht- na dann warten wir die von mir beschriebenen Jahre mal ab und ob die Wasserqualität OHNE eine vernünftige Fiterung auch so bleibt. 
Ich möchte nochmals betonen, dass ich die Fa. nicht schlecht machen wollte oder möchte, aber mein persönlicher Eindruck ist teuer und nicht immer geeignet für das was ich mir wünsche.

Ich hatte ja Andrè Oltmanns erwähnt. Ohne das es Schleichwerbung genannt wird würde ich einfach mal sein Konzept anhören und ein Preisangebot einholen.


Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Annett (6. März 2012)

*AW: Schwimmteich geplant*

Hallo Thomas.

Soweit ich weiß, beruht die Philosophie von NG auf der sogenannten Ziel-Saug-Technik.
Wichtig ist dabei, dass die Sedimente (die in jedem Teich entstehen) regelmäßig aufgewirbelt werden = Badebetrieb und so in den Filtergraben/Filter gelangen können. Alternativ kann man sie auch mit einem Besen zur "Absaugöffnung" befördern. 

Der User Thias hat einen NG-Schwimmteich, welchen ich schon live gesehen habe. Da gab es keine Probleme.
Sein Teichbau ist auch sehr ausführlich im Forum beschrieben...

Koi-Teiche zu bauen, war nach Aussage von Herrm Jorek im Jahr 2009 nicht wirklich das Ziel (zumindest habe ich das so verstanden). 
Soweit ich weiß, gibt/gab es bis dahin auch keine Koi im NG-Park zu sehen.


----------



## Werner W (6. März 2012)

*AW: Schwimmteich geplant*

Schade Thomas, dass es keine Bilder mehr von deinem alten Teich gibt, nun denn, kannst ja mal welche von dem neuen Koi-Teich reinstellen. Auf die Preisvergleiche werde ich mal nicht weiter eingehen, führt eh zu nichts. Wir haben immer versucht auf gleiche Qualität zu achten und nicht "billig" mit "gut" verglichen. Interssant ist der Vergleich der Vliese und der Folie. Hier ist auch kein wirklicher Preisunterschied zwischen NG und teichbau-koi.de oder anderen Anbietern zu erkennen, wenn denn auch wirklich die gleiche Folie verglichen wird. Doppellagige NG-grün kann man eben nicht mit Standart-schwarz vergleichen und PVC nicht mit EPM und was es sonst noch so gibt. Kommt ja auch immer darauf an, was man will. 
Wenn dein Ufergraben das Wasser aus dem Teich gesogen hat, muß es wohl eine weitere Brücke in´s Erdreich gegeben haben. Dort sollte man eine Kapilarsperre einbauen, damit eben kein Wasserverlust entsteht. Bei uns ist jedenfalls kein Wasser durch den Ufergraben verschwunden. 
Ich stimme dir völlig zu, dass der Teich so wie wir ihn gebaut haben, für die Koihaltung wohl nicht das richtige ist. Davon habe ich ehrlich gesagt auch überhaupt keine Ahnung. Wir wollten uns ja einen Schwimmteich bauen. Hätten wir das Projekt in gleichem Umfang an einen Teichbauer vergeben, wären wohl in etwa doppelt so hohe Kosten entstanden. Freunde von uns wollten im letzten Jahr auch einen ähnlich großen Schwimmteich in Eigenleistung bauen. Aus Zeitgründen haben sie den Teich von einem Unternehmen aus der Nähe von Oldenburg bauen lassen. Deren finanzieller Aufwand war erheblich höher als unser.
Zu den Stufen: die sollen gar nichts bewirken, die haben wir nur aus Sicherheitsgründen eingebaut, damit man immer und überall den Teich betreten und verlassen kann. Irgendwann sind wir alt und stuckelig und haben dann vielleicht noch immer das Bedürfnis im Teich zu schwimmen. Da können manche Teiche zur echten Falle werden. 
Das Sediment am Boden kann bei Benutzung des Teiches nicht mehr werden, da es an 4 Stellen am Boden ständig abgesaugt wird. Wir lassen die ges. 200 m³ einmal am Tag durch den Pflanzen-Filtergraben laufen. Dort setzt sich das Sediment auf dem Boden und an den Pflanzen ab. Ich denke eine Filterung des Wassers durch Pflanzen ist die wohl vernünftigste und auf Dauer günstigste Variante die es gibt. Das reicht vielleicht bei Fischhaltung mit dem zusätzlichen Eintrag durch Futter und Exkremente nicht aus. 
Der Andre Oltmanns von teichbau-koi.de(ganz bei uns in der Nähe) baut ja sehr schöne Teiche. Die sind mir allerdings ein wenig zu steif und technikintensiev. Wir sind mehr für weiche und natürliche Formen und möglichst wenig Technik.
Kannst ja auch mal in unserem Projekt nachsehen.

Schöne Grüße auch an Kathrin, bis jetzt hoffentlich nicht völlig verunsichert, schließlich planst du ja hier deinen Teich.

Unser Projekt:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/34370


----------



## Kathrin (8. März 2012)

*AW: Schwimmteich geplant*

Hallo

ich melde mich mal auch wieder. Einige Tage habe ich mit NG hin- und hergemailt. Man ist jetzt mit den Entwürfen soweit zufrieden (Regenerationsteich sit nun ca. 9 Meter x 3-4 Meter). Beim Schwimmteich hatte ich für die Profilgestaltung immer die Gewohnheiten meines Hundes im Kopf (Vorderpfoten im Wasser und Bälle reinwerfen und wieder rausfischen und ja nicht tiefer als bis zum Bauch reingehen, wenn es tiefer wurde, Herrchen oder Frauchen in Panik holen, weil die Welt untergeht bzw. der Ball wegschwimmt). NG empfieht DRINGEND Stufen bei 10 und 50 cm. Die habe ich jetzt so geplant und werde wohl dem Hund das Schwimmen beibringen müssen. Anfang nächste Woche kommt der Baggerfahrer zum gucken und es wird  erstmals über den Preis geredet. Ich habe leider gar keine Vorstellung bzw. Anhaltspunkte, was das so kosten könnte. Ich werde mich überraschen lassen.
Bislang rette ich ersteinmal die Pflanzen aus der zukünftigen Schwimmteichzone.


----------



## Kathrin (7. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Schwimmteich geplant*

Es hat angefangen 
Auf dem 1. Bild sieht man den Gartenteil im vergangenen Jahr...
2. Bild: die Weide ist gekappt, die Magnolie und andere Pflanzen umgesetzt
ab 3. Bild: am vergangenen Wochenende war der Bagger da, hat einen Teil der __ Tannen-Hecke  enfernt und ein Loch ausgehoben, mit groben Profil, sehr groben

Schon beim Baggern machte sich unser Kiesboden bemerkbar: an der Seite brachen Stücke an. Deshalb wurde weniger  an den Seiten und im Profil mit dem Bagger ausgehoben, damit nicht noch mehr unkontrolliert abbricht.


----------



## Kathrin (7. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Schwimmteich geplant*

Nach Feierabend ging  es in der Woche weiter, nebenbei wurde ein provisorischer Zaun gezogen, damit der Hund nicht auf  Streifzug gehen kann.
Damit der Sand (oder der Kies) nicht gleich ins Rutschen kommt, wurde auf die fertigen Stellen erst einmal ein einfaches Vlies gelegt. 
Die 1.Stufe  wird bei  etwa 10 cm sein, die 2. Stufe kommt bei 50 cm. Links ist der Eingangsbereich


----------



## Annett (8. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Schwimmteich geplant*

Hallo Kathrin.

Das sieht ja schon ganz beeindruckend aus. 
Stand an dem Bagger Weimar M 1000 oder so etwas ähnliches? 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/10 

Ich weiß ja nicht, wie viel Platz Ihr noch habt und ob es von den Finanzen her drin ist... aber wenn irgendwie möglich, hätte ich den Teich größer gebaut. Wenn der erst mal ein gewachsen ist, werdet Ihr das bestimmt ähnlich sehen. :?


----------



## Kathrin (8. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Schwimmteich geplant*

Hallo
Den Schwimmteich konnten bzw. wollten wir auf dem Teil des Grundstückes, auf dem es die Ortssatzung gestattet, leider nicht größer bauen - und mehr Platz ist da in der Länge nicht, etwas Rasen (auf dem Foto links) wollte ich vor der Terrasse noch haben. Also ist die Breite auf 6-7 m beschränkt. Mein großer Bambus und ein anderer Teich, dahinter die Terrasse setzen die Grenze für die Länge. Der Schwimmteich ist jetzt etwa 6x11 m. Im hinteren Teil ist noch der totale Acker und 500m² Platz - aber da darf laut Satzung kein Schwimmteich gebaut werden, nur ein Teich mit Pflanzen oder Fischen. Also kommt dort der Regenerationsteich (9-10x3-4m) hin. Ich hätte es gern andersherum gehabt - aber das ist Jammern auf hohem Niveau,. Und klar - einige Grenzen setzen die finanziellen Möglichkeiten. Deshalb versuchen wir, soviel wie möglich selbst zu machen. Eigentlich sollte der Bagger die einzige Fremdleistung sein. Mal sehen, ob es klappt :beten


----------



## Tümpelfrosch (23. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Schwimmteich geplant*

Hey!

ich bin noch ganz neu hier, finde aber dein Schwimmteichprojekt echt spannend 

Toll auch, dass du so viele Fotos machst, da kann man echt direkt mitfiebern...

Bin auf jeden Fall gespannt, wie der Teich am Ende aussieht.


----------



## Kathrin (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schwimmteich geplant*

Ein schickes türkises Vlies  schützte den Schwimmteich bis die Folie kam.

Rossi macht noch Gestaltungsvorschläge für den Regenerationsteich. 

Die Folie im Schwimmteich liegt seit 1. Mai - Dank tatkräftiger Unterstützung der Nachbarn. Zu viert ging es dann schneller als gedacht.
Zur Zeit läuft Wasser ein, damit alles noch verfestigt wird und sacken kann.



Zement zum Vermörteln ist schon da...Mischer auch.
Aber erst einmal gibt es noch einge andere Baustellen auf dem Grundstück


----------



## Kathrin (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schwimmteich geplant*

Wir haben jetzt Folie in Schwimm- und Regenerationsbecken. Probehalber und auch, damit  der Sand verfestigt wird, haben wir den Schwimmteich  einmal voll laufen lassen.
Es fehlen noch die Einbauten für den Saugsammler, für die externe Pumpe ... die Ufermatten und dann das Vermörteln des Schwimmteiches. ...
Rossi  hat den Teich schon mal ausprobiert, die Stufen  gefallen ihm ganz gut und das Wasser schmeckt wohl auch


----------



## Annett (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Schwimmteich geplant*

Hallo Kathrin.

Mach die Bilder doch nicht so klein. Da braucht man ja fast schon eine Lupe. 

Ich würde den Hund nicht auf der blanken Folie laufen lassen... Krallen. :?


----------



## Kathrin (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Schwimmteich geplant*

Mit dem Schwimmteich sind wir noch nicht viel weiter - Saugsammler und Anschlüsse sind soweit vorbereitet, Wasser war eingelassen, um den Sand zu verdichten (und um auch schon mal Baden zu gehen). Jetzt hoffen wir auf einige Tage ohne stärkeren Regen, um  zu Vermörteln...


----------



## Kathrin (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Schwimmteich geplant*

So war aber Zeit, für den Regenerationsbereich. Anfang Juni kam nach den Anschlüssen die Ufermatte rein, dann Wasser, einige Planzen...und nach einigen Tagen war das Wasser grün und trüb.


----------



## Kathrin (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Schwimmteich geplant*

Jetzt, seit Juli (und einigen Pflanzen mehr), ist das Wasser klar. 
Zwei __ Frösche sind eingewandert und genießen unsere Solar"Froschdusche"


----------



## Kathrin (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Schwimmteich geplant*

Ich bekomme immer nur den einen Frosch auf s Foto - der andere ist fotoscheu


----------



## grünerdaumen (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Schwimmteich geplant*

Ich ziehe echt meine Hut vor den leuten, die in der Lage sind so einen Teich selber hochzuziehen! Ich habe das zwar auch gemacht, aber unter Anleitung und mit der Hilfe meines Nachbarn, der Garten- und Landschaftsbauer ist.


----------



## Kathrin (6. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Schwimmteich geplant*

Der Regenerationsteich im September/Anfang Oktober


----------



## Kathrin (6. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Schwimmteich geplant*

Der Schwimmteich ist zwar schon signiert


aber noch nicht fertig


----------



## Kathrin (6. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Schwimmteich geplant*

Jetzte brauchen wir noch einen Tag ohne Regen - um den Rest zu vermörteln, dann der Schwimmteicht innnen so weit fertig.
Zur Zeit sind wir nur am Auspumpen:evil

Man sieht zwar ganz genau, dass in Etappen gearbeitet wurdem - aber anders war es  "so nebenbei" nach Feierabend nicht machbar und wird sich mit der Zeit wohl angleichen (meinet zumindest mein Nachbar). Naja , ist unser erstes Werk aus Beton


----------



## Kathrin (3. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich geplant*

Das sind Fotos aus dem Oktober 2012, da wurde zum ersten Mal Wasser eingelassen.
Wenn jetzt irgendwann  mal kein Frost mehr sein sollte, geht`s weiter...
(Kapilarsperre am Schwimmteich, Pumpenschacht, Wasserfall...)


----------

